# R34 Gtr Precision 6262



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

better video coming up


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

? how come your ragging the car on 75% done map? 

Did notice that the boost was not showing on MFD so do you mean your running the car on low boost settings rather than 75% of the map?


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

I should explain that a bit better, the map is done and AFR and knock is at safe levels. Just need some more refine tuning sorry. I have the non Vspec model with the at 1.2. I cut the boost wire for the MFD by accident once and have to get it redone, I monitor the boost with the ECU


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Look forward to video.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

video?????


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry I am finishing closed loop boost control and raising the boost to 23 psi. So far it is at 20 and I am happy...3 more PSI cant hurt...lol


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Bump for video, i have a 6262 on my Honda, runs 500hp at 18psi, would be interesting to see how it spools on a 2.6 rather than a 2L. Nice turbo and great powerband.


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

mine has about 18 psi by 4.2K rpm it is a non ball bearing one. In about 2 weeks I am changing to a 5857 ball bearing with a T3 0.83 rear housing. I took my car to the track found it a big laggy around the turns, not bother about a number, just nippy machine.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

where are the videos? :thumbsup:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

What video  
?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

greyBnr32 said:


> mine has about 18 psi by 4.2K rpm it is a non ball bearing one. In about 2 weeks I am changing to a 5857 ball bearing with a T3 0.83 rear housing. I took my car to the track found it a big laggy around the turns, not bother about a number, just nippy machine.


Definately! I'm after quick spool and a wide powerband too. I see 18psi by 4.5k on my 2L, spools like a gt35 but will make 700+, thats why i bought mine. I would have thought that it would spool slightly earlier on a 2.6 with the greater exhaust gasses etc. Mines the journal bearing, ported S housing, .83a/r with 4"in, 2.5"out on a v-band. Strangle that you find it laggy on a bigger motor, what cams have you got in it?

Any pics of the setup?


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

R4VENS said:


> What video
> ?


his first comm is better video coming up


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

lol I loaded a video but it was pretty dark since I recorded it by myself... so I took it down.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

so any videos for here mate?


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

my wife got my a Go pro for father's day, doing some tweaks to the map. I will see if I can get some videos up tonight


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

woohoo opcorn:


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

r34 gtr - YouTube

Well first video with the Go pro, used the protective case inside the car therefore the volume is kind of low. Got another small clip that I am editing. Hopefully the mounting kit will come in soon so I can get a better video.


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

http://youtu.be/5TXQdzz1Tc4

Second one a little bit longer, 3-4 gear. Boost pressure is kg/cm2 1.5 or 21.3 psi. This is my first video and waiting for the Go Pro mount. I think the boost table can be improved, but there are no tuners around me, so a lot of self learning. I could not have got to this point with the Link thanks to [email protected] Automotive, RIPS and RSP. They all provided assistance. I got a rear 0.84 ar Twin scroll that I might try later but dont want to kill my engine lol


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Bring on the day time videos


----------



## airseating (Mar 19, 2014)

hi, newbie from OZ 
Been reading your forum for a little while and would like your opinion.

I have a 1999 R34GTR, motor has plenty of work and safe tuned to [email protected] It goes hard once spooled and keeps going.
I have a Greedy T78 on and as a DD I find it spools too late for me, over 5k and I want more power earlier. So I am looking at changing the T78 and putting a TP6262 on and Tomei Bs in. I know there are newer cams but I rushed in and already have the cams
I decided to use the 6262 as I can utilize most of the T78 set up
Do you think this will give me the earlier response I am after


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

airseating said:


> hi, newbie from OZ
> Been reading your forum for a little while and would like your opinion.
> 
> I have a 1999 R34GTR, motor has plenty of work and safe tuned to [email protected] It goes hard once spooled and keeps going.
> ...


T78 are quite laggy from what i've seen, a 6262 will make a big difference in spool time.


----------



## airseating (Mar 19, 2014)

thanks, the T78 is laggy but goes hard once spooling

Do you think the Tomei Poncams Type B will help


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

airseating said:


> thanks, the T78 is laggy but goes hard once spooling
> 
> Do you think the Tomei Poncams Type B will help


Probably don't really need cams for the 6262 they will just push peak power higher up the range.


----------



## airseating (Mar 19, 2014)

thanks but I am not sure what cams are in there now as the bloke was building the motor for drag/track before he ran into $ trouble 5 years ago, he had spent $50k on it.
I think he would have put cams in there that would help, so I guess I will have to wait until it is in the shop to see what in there?


----------



## airseating (Mar 19, 2014)

well the car is in the shop and will be done next week and I will post the Dyno results and we will see the difference after the PT6262 CEA SP and the Tomei Bs are fitted and the car is tuned for early response :thumbsup:


----------



## teetee (Jun 30, 2013)

airseating said:


> well the car is in the shop and will be done next week and I will post the Dyno results and we will see the difference after the PT6262 CEA SP and the Tomei Bs are fitted and the car is tuned for early response :thumbsup:


do you have dyno results now?


----------



## airseating (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi, I had trouble getting it small enough to attach, see how this goes ?

The car is running well and that should be that, BUT I had something in my mind how I wanted the car to drive when I bought it and here I go again and have to get it right this time $$$$$

I am having a Nitto 3.2 Stroker kit installed and different cams, 260 x10.8 custom made to get a bit more lower response.

Worried about the Quad clutch being a bit hard on the Box so changing to the coppermix twin Comp Spec.

Maybe a bigger back housing on the PT6262?

I am going for a Quaife Front Diff. Already have a Nismo 2-way LSD on the back

Have all of the parts in except the Cams but they should be here within a week or so.

Brakes next

End of build


----------



## airseating (Mar 19, 2014)

*Build*

Well did the 3.2 build but ran into some problems with the tune, disappointing but nothing that cannot be fixed.

Had back pressure and will put a 4" dump and bigger Cat, maybe a Venom 5" body type. 

Also have to upgrade the fuel system. Need it to run E85 when they do the flex tune.

But here is the Dyno on 98 pump 386.9 @ 7000 rpm ish on 22 PSI , . Once I have the new work done, plus the flex tune I will post the new Dyno. I am still going for response for the street.

The drivetrain mods are great, everything works in well together.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

airseating said:


> Well did the 3.2 build but ran into some problems with the tune, disappointing but nothing that cannot be fixed.
> 
> Had back pressure and will put a 4" dump and bigger Cat, maybe a Venom 5" body type.
> 
> ...



Ahh, Mr Mushroom  fpmsl

Been following this, as soon as it's sorted it will be f*cking savage. :bowdown1:


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Awesome! Looking into a PT6262 myself for my R32. Any regrets with it?

Am I right in saying that's about 510bhp? 

I want to see pics


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Is it just me or do you have a touch of clutch slip?

If it's spinning tyres then FairPlay


----------



## airseating (Mar 19, 2014)

Pretty sure it is not clutch slip , I have not felt it on the road. Love the Coppermix Twin C Spec.

Put new AD08Rs on after the tune, along with the drivetrain mods it all seems to work in well together and sticks to the road.

The last tune went tits up within 350klms on the way home. Wouldn't go much over 6000rpm without farting, even putting a bit of load on in 5th, it cuts outs/dies at about 130kph for a split second, back off and it is OK again. Back in for a retune on Monday :/

It will be interesting to see how the PT6262 goes after the exhaust, fuel and the flex tune is done, have a chance to see how it works on E85. I do not think it was even trying at 386 awKw/517HP, they are rated at over 700HP so I expect a better result.

A few blokes here are running bigger Gen2 PT6266 with great results on 26/30s.


----------

